# Storm Alert PX4 THAT IS



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a heads up, Beretta is offering a $75.00 rebate on all new PX4 Storms purchased before May 1st, 2017. This will be my third. If you like an excellent DA/SA these Storms are hard to beat. :smt083


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

To get started on rebate go to:
Px4 Storm Promotion - 2017


----------

